# Le promesse!



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2011)

Prometto di amarti sempre, giorno per giorno, tutta la vita, e di essere
solidale con te come tua compagna, amica, amante, moglie.
Ti prometto che conserverò e proteggerò la nostra forza più grande, la
sincerità, la confidenza, la lealtà.
Prometto di conservare il desiderio di dimostrarti quanto sei speciale e unico
per me, e di non dimenticare mai la fortuna che abbiamo avuto.
Ti prometto la mia comprensione, la mia pazienza.
Ti prometto che avrai sempre la possibilità di farti perdonare, e che io
saprò chiedere il tuo perdono, se sarà necessario.
Ti prometto che non sarai mai più solo, perchè voglio essere carne della tua
carne. Voglio essere la tua pace e la tua gioia.

Io mi affido a te , col cuore aperto e una fiducia piena. Mi metto
nelle tue mani e ti dono me stessa e il mio amore, per costruire una nuova vita
insieme.
Se mi accetti, io prendo te, con i tuoi pregi, i tuoi difetti, le
tue debolezze, la tua forza, la tua storia, il bene e il male, ti accolgo come
mio sposo da ora e per tutti i giorni della nostra vita.
E che Dio mi assista.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Agosto 2011)

Ma dove le hai pescate? Oggigiorno non puoi fare promesse matrimoniali personali nè in chiesa nè in comune... 
Belle però.... mica facili da mantenere


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2011)

belle belle belle!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2011)

Certe cose le becchi chissà dove...


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2011)

Non so come mai, ma mi commuovono... hai avuto una bella idea a condividerle


----------

